# Does anybody have cool, atmospheric shots of themselves in their suits?



## JoeStrike (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm the guy writing the book that will let people know what we're really about and the history of furry. I want to put some pix of fursuiters in the proposal for the book I'll be showing to potential publishers, *BUT...

*I want to use shots that convey the attitude, the feel of the character you become and the world s/he inhabits when you put that suit on. It might be with a cool background (forest, hi tech, strange building), or strange lighting, shadows, or really good Photoshoppery to take the image into imaginary realms, etc.

Does anyone have pictures of themselves like that, or are there photographers out there who know fursuiters and can create the kind of images I'm talking about? A snapshot or digital pic of yourself in your room or backyard, or at the last con won't do because it won't convey the magic. When mundanes look at the pictures I need, _I want them to understand what it *feels* like to journey into our world_. 

I can be reached here or via anthrobook@gmail.com - see ya around!

-Joe


----------



## Talvi (Jan 14, 2009)

"Atmospheric" and "fursuit" are like "oil" and "water", no? I'd be interested in being proven wrong though.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 14, 2009)

A few years back I photographed a friend dressed as Jack Salem. 

http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Jack_Salem

We took the pictures at night on a highway overpass - came out rather nice...


----------



## Kittiara (Jan 14, 2009)

There was a fursuit calender put together recently which actually had some really nice photos and were full of personality.  Not that I know where to find it now-- perhaps the past posts on Fursuit Lounge on LJ.

If you go to the Fursuit LJ's profile, there's a listing of a bunch of fursuit-related communities... definitely post there to generate more interest.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2009)

I only have one picture of suits Zeke and I have made that might fit sort of what you are looking for.
http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y98/Sanguvixen/?action=view&current=RevanPoint.jpg
If you like it I'd have to talk to Zeke to see if she'd be okay with it being used.

Zeke went out suiting right before Halloween, and I was her handler. We were on a ferry which was so much fun, and I turned the camera to night mode and got that above fantastic shot. That pretty much summed up the entire night of fun for me.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you Kittiara for the suggestions & Trpdwarf for the picture; I'll get back to you re talking to Zeke.


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll go ahead and give you the obligatory mention that a lot of his stuff may be NSFW, but you might want to check out MetalWoof. I know he does a lot of photography and editing with his suit.

Example.. Check out the "New Cannibal Corpse Lineup"
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1831025/

He's got a lot of stuff that would be great for any kind of project like this.. at least in representing some portion of the fandom. Just go browse his gallery, if you dare.. you don't find too many suiters with his magnitude of fursuit-badassery, haha.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 15, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> I'll go ahead and give you the obligatory mention that a lot of his stuff may be NSFW, but you might want to check out MetalWoof. I know he does a lot of photography and editing with his suit.
> 
> Example.. Check out the "New Cannibal Corpse Lineup"
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1831025/
> ...



Oh that group shot is a pisser - love the mic in the crotch!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 15, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> Thank you Kittiara for the suggestions & Trpdwarf for the picture; I'll get back to you re talking to Zeke.



You kind of need to let me know if the picture works as something you want and then I'll get a hold of her.


----------



## Beetlecat (Jan 15, 2009)

*headtilt* Any of these show what you're after?

http://www.beetlecatoriginals.com/jalbum/customers/slides/0001rxbp.html

http://www.beetlecatoriginals.com/jalbum/customers/slides/nancyb.html

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/724951/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1410384/


----------



## BD. (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm not offering to be in the book, just saying that yes of course it's possible to get "atmospheric" photos of fursuits, here's one of me onstage on Geneva while performing with a band:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1410556


----------

